# Hertog Jandoppio



## Jovial_Monk (5/5/05)

Bought this beer today, it is in a stone bottle and is sealed with a cork, champagne bottle style. I won't get to drink it till next week and wondered if anyone here had tried it

Jovial Monk


----------



## Sean (5/5/05)

Jovial_Monk said:


> Bought this beer today, it is in a stone bottle and is sealed with a cork, champagne bottle style. I won't get to drink it till next week and wondered if anyone here had tried it
> 
> Jovial Monk
> [post="57680"][/post]​


Where's it from.

I have had beers in stone, driven corked, bottles, but I'm blowed if I can remember what it was. Final opinion was that the bottles were a pain in the arse as it made leaving the sediment behind impossible - a fancy (and expensive) marketing gimick that is detrimental to the beer quality.


----------



## nonicman (5/5/05)

Hertog Jan

and 

Hertog Jan Shop

Could be informative if you can read Dutch. :blink:


----------



## Weizguy (5/5/05)

I know enough Dutch to get me into trouble on that site.

I almost booked myself in for a tour of the facilities. This, of course includes a free glass of Hertog Pils and only cost 5 EURO, per head.

There's directions on how to drive to the brewery/plant, and some local places to visit with links to their websites, including the thermal bathing pool (just like Moree).

You can also drop into the Bierwinkel
or Beer shop, and buy a beer Kratkoeler (Coolerbox/esky), or a T-shirt, or barmats, wooden Hertog beer crates or official Hertog glasses (EDIT and more...

Seth


----------



## Weizguy (5/5/05)

Hertog Jan doppio sounds to me like "Jan Hertog double" or Dubbel.

Certainly worth a taste.


----------



## sinkas (5/5/05)

hi there,
I tried this beer abut 4 months ago, 
Nice bottle.
I remeber thinking that it was not such a great brew, not in the Belgian league, a bit agricultural tasting...?

Cheers

Case


----------



## Jovial_Monk (6/5/05)

Yes, I have looked at their site, still can read Dutch, with a bit of an effort. Didn't describe the Doppio as far as I could tell. Cool bottle

JM


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/05)

You could always read other's opinions.

ratebeer

Warren -


----------

